# Anyone play the clarinet?



## cookie12296 (Jun 21, 2010)

Does anyone play the clarinet? If so, do you like it? And it is easier to play than a string instrument or harder?


Thnx


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I don't play clarinet but I frequently write for it and play with clarinetists - I'm a violist myself. I think clarinet is a great instrument; a large dynamic range with great virtuosity being possible. At a certain point it seems that all instrumentalists are dealing with the same challenges; clean articulation, rhythm, good dynamic control etc.


----------



## gmubandgeek (Jun 8, 2010)

I am a double music major (ed and performance) and my primary instrument. I do not play strings so I can only give you my perspective on clarinet. As altiste stated before one of the greatest challenges of any instrument and especially clarinet are clean articulation, rhythm, dynamic control (especially at the altissimo register), and tone.

The prized pure, dark and round sound that many come to expect of the clarinet takes a great deal of attention (i.e lots of long tones), and too many articulation exercises to count. However, if you sit down and really study and not cut corners, the rewards are great.

One of the greatest things I like about clarinet is that you're never bored. The clarinet family is large, so when I feel myself getting into a rut, or just plain bored, I can always move to a different instrument in the family for a new challenge.

All in all it's a great instrument, with specific challenges, but virtuosity is not impossible with proper learning and care.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

different animals - strings are often required to play many note simultaneously, clarinets aren't...but one can harmonize with oneself by humming a different pitch than the one being played.

embouchure development is required for clarinet, but not for strings.

dj


----------

